
Ask HN: Where does old hardware from public cloud providers go? - interrupt_
They must be decommissioning a ton of machines every day. Are they recycled? Destroyed? Are they resold?
======
QuinnyPig
Google has a whole thing on this
([https://sustainability.google/projects/circular-
economy/](https://sustainability.google/projects/circular-economy/)) that I
find super fascinating.

------
sigmaprimus
Many companies have annual sales of out dated hardware and other items which
are made available for purchase to employees and to their freinds and family.

My general experience with this is that employees receive an email list of the
items for sale and family and friends can purchase these items through said
employees.

I have obtained a few office chairs, servers and video game systems through
friends.

